# startup error message about sheet1



## littlepete (Apr 30, 2015)

hallo allemaal 

iedere keer als ik excel opstart, wel, 90% van de gevallen, krijg ik een errorbericht dat verder niets verandert.

_de tekst is : 
titel: 
*herstellen van adressen21.xlsm*
(i) bericht: 
*het bestand is in excel geopend nadat de onleesbare inhoud is hersteld of verwijderd.*
bericht in het grote venster:
*verwijderde records: sorteren van het onderdeel /xl/worksheets/sheet1.xml*
bericht onderaan:
(klik hier om logbestand weer te geven)
_
weet iemand hoe ik dit kan oplossen?
mijn adressenlijst heeft drie tabbladen: 1. adressen 2. trefwoorden 3. fiche

ik heb geen idee waarop die sheet1.xml betrekking heeft ...

thx voor jullie goeie raad  !

peter, belgie

_________
_in redelijkheid bereik je meer !_
*pjmb@telenet.be*


----------



## Dendro (Apr 30, 2015)

Hallo,

Ik neem aan dat je een macro hebt staan bij het eerste  werkblad of een macro die geactiveerd wordt door 'workbook.open'?  Voor  het xml bestand stel ik voor 'sheet1.xml' op te zoeken op al je harde  schijven, usb's, SSD,...misschien zegt dit iets meer? kan je het logbestand posten?


----------



## littlepete (Apr 30, 2015)

hallo 

dit is wat het error bestandje zegt :
ik heb er zelf wat enters tussen gezet voor de leesbaarheid:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>
<recoveryLog xmlns="http://schemas.openxmlformats.org/spreadsheetml/2006/main">
<logFileName>error070360_01.xml</logFileName>
<summary>Er zijn fouten aangetroffen in bestand D:\my stuff\Mijn teksten\2013\adressen 21.xlsm
</summary><removedRecords summary="Hier volgt een lijst van verwijderde records:">
<removedRecord>Verwijderde records: Sorteren van het onderdeel /xl/worksheets/sheet1.xml
</removedRecord></removedRecords></recoveryLog>

peter, belgie
_________
_in redelijkheid bereik je meer !
*pjmb@telenet.be*_


----------



## littlepete (Apr 30, 2015)

hallo,

zou het kunnen dat deze site niet toelaat van dat hier te kopieren?
alles behalve de eerste lijn is blijkbaar ingeslikt... ik probeer het hieronder nog eens :
ik heb alle < en > vervangen ...

{?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?}
{recoveryLog xmlns="http://schemas.openxmlformats.org/spreadsheetml/2006/main"}
{logFileName>error070360_01.xml{/logFileName}
{summary}Er zijn fouten aangetroffen in bestand D:\my stuff\Mijn teksten\2013\adressen 21.xlsm
{/summary}{removedRecords summary="Hier volgt een lijst van verwijderde records:"}
{removedRecord}Verwijderde records: Sorteren van het onderdeel /xl/worksheets/sheet1.xml
{/removedRecord}{/removedRecords>{/recoveryLog}


peter, belgie
_________
_in redelijkheid bereik je meer !
*pjmb@telenet.be*_


----------



## Dendro (Apr 30, 2015)

Best codes in in code tag zette(zie het hekje op formatbalk, op die manier heb je geen problemen.

excel slaat je gegevens op als xml bestand met automatische nummering, vandaar de verwijzing naar het excel bestand. Mensen met hetzelfde probleem wijzen de oorzaak van de error op een lange werkbladnaam of een heel gelijke werkbladnaam. Staat die nummering die je in je originele post gaf ook in je werkbladnaam? bvb "1. adressen" of is het "adressen"?


----------



## littlepete (Apr 30, 2015)

hallo  !!!


denk je dat de naam van excel bestand de reden is ? het bestand noemt ADRESSEN21 al naargelang de versie... 
laat ik dat beter weg dan? of kan ik adressena adressenb beter doen ? 


peter, belgie
_________
_in redelijkheid bereik je meer !
*pjmb@telenet.be*_


----------



## Dendro (May 1, 2015)

Nee ik bedoel de werkbladen in je werkboek, de tabs binnen je excelbestand. Ik denk dit enkel omdat andere mensen die hetzelfde probleem hadden punctuatie in hun tabnamen hadden.


----------



## littlepete (May 1, 2015)

hallo 


dat kan het dus niet zijn,
de tabbladen in mijn bestand ADRESSENA (die ik dus al hernoemd heb)
zijn: adressen - trefwoorden - postnummers

de error komt ook niet iedere keer (vreemd...)

ik heb ook niet de indruk dat er iets verwijderd wordt ...

peter, belgie
_________
_in redelijkheid bereik je meer !
*pjmb@telenet.be

*_


----------



## Dendro (May 1, 2015)

hallo

had je nu macro's staan in je bestand? Het log-bestand wijst wel op een filtering van gegevens die je manueel/via een macro uitvoert en die door een bewerking moet geleid hebben tot een verwijdering van gefilterde gegevens.


----------



## littlepete (May 2, 2015)

hallo 

ik heb inderdaad een hele hoop macro's,
maar die doen niets anders dan filteren, sorteren, nieuwe rij toevoegen, kolom kiezen, 
maar niet iets verwijderen, zelfs niet verbergen...

ik heb nu de naam veranderd van adressen (met volgnummer) in adressenlijsta (a wordt dan b)

maar het probleem blijft schijnbaar ...


peter, belgie
_________
_in redelijkheid bereik je meer !
*pjmb@telenet.be
*_


----------



## littlepete (Apr 30, 2015)

hallo allemaal 

iedere keer als ik excel opstart, wel, 90% van de gevallen, krijg ik een errorbericht dat verder niets verandert.

_de tekst is : 
titel: 
*herstellen van adressen21.xlsm*
(i) bericht: 
*het bestand is in excel geopend nadat de onleesbare inhoud is hersteld of verwijderd.*
bericht in het grote venster:
*verwijderde records: sorteren van het onderdeel /xl/worksheets/sheet1.xml*
bericht onderaan:
(klik hier om logbestand weer te geven)
_
weet iemand hoe ik dit kan oplossen?
mijn adressenlijst heeft drie tabbladen: 1. adressen 2. trefwoorden 3. fiche

ik heb geen idee waarop die sheet1.xml betrekking heeft ...

thx voor jullie goeie raad  !

peter, belgie

_________
_in redelijkheid bereik je meer !_
*pjmb@telenet.be*


----------



## Dendro (May 2, 2015)

Aha! Ik heb gezocht naar problemen die ontstaan na het sorteren via vba,  na wat opzoekwerk heb ik wat informatie gevonden die zeer goed de  oplossing op u probleem kan zijn.
De oorzaak van de error is dat er  identieke sortkeys worden gebruikt, hoogst waarschijnlijk door een loop  die rond die code staat in je macro.
De oplossingen:-vermijd dat je identieke sortkeys gebruikt, verander ze
                     -gebruik volgende code in je loop om telkens te resetten in je loop: Sheets("....").Sort.SortFields.Clear


----------



## littlepete (May 3, 2015)

domme vraag ?

wat zijn shortkeys ? 

thx !!!!


----------



## Dendro (May 3, 2015)

Dit zijn de bereiken waarop je je tabellen sorteert. Stel dat je een tabel hebt met 3 kolommen, met titels, van A1 t.e.m. C30 en je die wilt sorteren op zowel kolom 1(toenemend) als op kolom 2(afnemend), dan sorteer je die tabel met *keys*, in dit geval op *key1*:=Range("A1") en respectievelijk *key2*:=Range("A2")

De macro code hiervoor zou er ongeveer zo moeten uitzien:

```
<code>Sheets("...").Range("A1:C30").Sort [B]Key1[/B]:=Range("A1"), Order1:=xlAscending, Header:=xlYes<code>, [B]Key2[/B]:=Range("B1"), Order1:=xlDescending, Header:=xlYes</code>
</code>
```


----------



## littlepete (May 8, 2015)

hello ...


tuesday i reformatted my computer, installed windows 8 again, and i bought office 365 with office 2015.
before that, i already changed the name of the file. i also changed the name of sheet 1 from adressen to gegevens (dutch for data)

the problem still is there : every now and then i get the error message...

never sure if i lost something or not, in that log it doesnt show real deletion of anything ...

Pete.


----------



## littlepete (Mar 8, 2017)

hello 
unbelievable... i google on my problem, and i end up on my own problem which still exists... can someone check my file and make corrections?
i can read and understand all you write, but i have no idea how to change, and what to change in what ...
thanks... you can mail me if you like and if you know how to fix this... thank you  !
pete, belgium


----------

